
Show HN: iOS Login Page - v_paliy
https://github.com/realpaliy/ios-login
======
bassdigit
Am I the only one who finds subtle animations much more pleasant?

I think there is a reason why it's dark when the stage set of a theatre is
being changed between scenes, but with user interfaces somehow any
rearrangement must be a distracting visual gimmick these days.

Edit: Seriously, why do you need a hard change to a blue background only to
then move a white cloud up across nearly the complete height of the screen?

[https://github.com/realpaliy/ios-
login/raw/master/art/finalA...](https://github.com/realpaliy/ios-
login/raw/master/art/finalAnim.gif)

~~~
bassdigit
After thinking about it more, maybe I am wrong and there is a use case for
these animations:

Small children like to look at moving things.

So it depends on the target audience. Toys or educational Apps are different
from the business / financial context implied in your demo.

~~~
Normal_gaussian
Don't underestimate the number of _successful_ adults who treat their finances
/ business as a toy

~~~
sidpatil
There is a trend of infantilization within modern culture. This has been
underway for some time now.

~~~
bassdigit
You are right, I found more on this:

[https://www.uta.edu/huma/agger/fastcapitalism/10_1/bernardin...](https://www.uta.edu/huma/agger/fastcapitalism/10_1/bernardini10_1.html)

------
xenospn
That is beautiful! One thing I've noticed tho from some of my older users is
that they have no idea what the difference is between "login" and "sign up".
I'm sure there's a better way to present that, but I haven't figured out how
so far.

~~~
gav
It is beautiful and it's a tough problem to solve--the login/signup is a big
cause of friction and confusion to users.

I would wonder how many users notice the "Sign Up" link or read it as "Sign
In" and not understand how to proceed.

The distinction between username and email is lost on a lot of people, unless
you expect accounts to outlive emails and the value of having an account is
worth this friction (think Dropbox or online banking) then use an email or
phone instead.

I do wonder if for most apps a two-step process is easier: enter your
email/phone to continue, if that exists ask them to logon or otherwise create
an account. I realize there are concerns about account enumeration, which are
valid, but end up being overly hostile to the user (plus most registration
flows leak anyway).

~~~
xenospn
Thats a good idea! I might try that.

------
snek
helpful mnemonic for remembering the difference between "log in" and "login":
"I'm going to log in on the login page"

------
smohare
On iOS the phone gifs are comically long.

~~~
v_paliy
Hi. Are you talking about gifs in the README file?

~~~
DeRock
Here’s what I see on my iPhone running iOS 13.recent.
[https://imgur.com/a/i9AQxkd](https://imgur.com/a/i9AQxkd)

~~~
v_paliy
That's weird. It looks okay on my iPhone.

------
MobileVet
It’s a pretty animation... so nice work on that front.

Regarding login in general, people are done with passwords. From a security
perspective they are worthless in most situations. From a user perspective, no
one wants to make a new one or remember a different one, so they reuse them.

The good thing is this greatly simplifies the flow.

1) Ask for the email address. 2) check it against your system 2a) user found
-> send auth email link 2b) no user, make a new one

Done. 2 steps, no passwords, no double path / flow

~~~
BiteCode_dev
I see many problems with that:

\- if you change your email address, or have any problem with it (oups, google
has blocked you again!), you can't log in. Have been bitten by this when
myopera.com closed and I couldn't access my old email. I lost some accounts.

\- emails are clear text, so bots can intercept a login link and use it

\- if you want to share the account with somebody, you gotta give them access
to your email

\- I don't want my inbox to be polluted by 15 login email every day

\- using my password manager is much faster than doing this

~~~
MobileVet
We always include a backup code in the email you can manually paste in.

Do you need to login to things repeatedly? I mean, sure your bank... but what
else do you log out of?

You and I use a password manager... but are they mainstream? My parents sure
dont

~~~
BiteCode_dev
> We always include a backup code in the email you can manually paste in.

It's going to help me with any of that. Can't access backup code if email is
closed. Won't prevent bot from stealing the account. Won't help me with
sharing the account, I'm not going to give the backup code to the person every
time they need to login.

> Do you need to login to things repeatedly? I mean, sure your bank... but
> what else do you log out of?

Banks. Stuff for which you have several accounts on the same service (I have
11 email accounts, 4 github accounts, 3 HN accounts, 3 reddit accounts). A lot
of people have at least 2 fb accounts, one official and one personal, and most
of them don't know about browser containers.

> You and I use a password manager... but are they mainstream? My parents sure
> dont

No, and I expect they will never be. Auth is not a solve problem.

But email links are not the solution. At best, one login option, and a good
way to start off.

Password auth should always be offered. It's the most neutral, balanced,
resilient, privacy friendly, interoperable stuff we have for now.

~~~
MobileVet
Thanks for sharing, lots of good thoughts.

I definitely don’t use this method for security conscious content / apps.
Mostly for simple stuff with minimal to no private content.

------
v_paliy
Also, you can check out my recent post about my messenger, which presents
another design of iOS Login Page.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22516065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22516065)

~~~
cvwright
Nice work! Thanks for sharing.

------
tinus_hn
Whatever, as long as they support the password manager.

